# How many times have YOU visited the Temp?



## Forstride (May 9, 2010)

If you have Firefox, right click on a blank part of GBAtemp and choose View Page Info.  Go over to the security tab and look under privacy and history.  It should have a number.  I'm not sure what other web browsers this works of, but there's probably some way to find the number.

I've visited the Temp *13,696* times.  Wow.  I'm sure other members have WAY higher visiting numbers though.


Also, if this needs to be moved to EoF, go ahead.  Hopefully people can keep this topic sane, and not require a movement.


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

5,568 times


----------



## BoxShot (May 9, 2010)

A lot probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too lazy to boot up my windows parition to check. I'm also using chrome now (as of when I updated to 10.04 lts) and I don't think I have that function.






 If cookies show this then it would be low. I delete cookies like once a month.


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

1,633 times so far
check that join date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roughly 169 times a day

Fuck I need a life.


----------



## syko5150 (May 9, 2010)

mine doesnt show that but its because my settings delete cookies all the time so firefox shows i've never visited the site before lol...


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2010)

5630 times...


----------



## Potticus (May 9, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> mine doesnt show that but its because my settings delete cookies all the time so firefox shows i've never visited the site before lol...



private browse man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha no need to always delete


----------



## Finishoff (May 9, 2010)

Sheeze 3,532.


----------



## Demonbart (May 9, 2010)

LOL 14708


----------



## putifreak (May 9, 2010)

1,337 times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 9, 2010)

Mine says 6 on this very page, but I also clean the cache/history out every day at least once so that's probably why.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 9, 2010)

i dont know since i use google chrome. But i do visit the temp very often each day


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2010)

only 3 609 time.
But, I leave the page open for months, so it's counted as 1 visit even if I read it several time a day.


----------



## tj_cool (May 9, 2010)

just checked on Firefox (mostly use Chrome now):
*51623* times






edit: don't think this needs to go to EOF, maybe polls


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> I don't keep any cache or history or anything...
> Apparently, I've never visited this site before
> 
> 
> ...



same.


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

apparently ive checked it 898365 O_O i must refresh pages a frikkin lott1


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

It should be around 1000000 times, I guess. I don't know since I just got a new computer and I only use Chrome beta for Ubuntu. But really, it should be A LOT.

EDIT: after the previous temper's post, seeing his join date and postcount, I think it should be 5000000 times.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

I can't check it since I generally use Explorer rather than Firefox, but I check this place quite frequently for new releases, translation patches, etc. And when I can't check it because the old man's being a bell end and hiding the laptop, I just use the PS3 instead.


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can't check it since I generally use Explorer rather than Firefox, but I check this place quite frequently for new releases, translation patches, etc. And when I can't check it because the old man's being a bell end and hiding the laptop, I just use the PS3 instead.


LOL
my old man is an ass too!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I can't check it since I generally use Explorer rather than Firefox, but I check this place quite frequently for new releases, translation patches, etc. And when I can't check it because the old man's being a bell end and hiding the laptop, I just use the PS3 instead.


Seriously? You use IE? Why? Other browsers are faster, safer, look better, have more options, etc. So why do you still use IE?


----------



## Psyfira (May 9, 2010)

805. I think it's broken :S


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> 805. I think it's broken :S


lol its NEVER broken O_O


----------



## Blaze163 (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I've been using it for years and all the sites I visit on a regular basis such as here are saved in my faves list. Now it's just for the convenience of having everything one click away. I might switch over to a new system soon when I get my new laptop though since my faves list will be gone anyway.


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wiped my ass with ie along time ago! its crap and gets more virus's than any other


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you something. Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox both have the option to import favourites from other browsers. I don't know about other browsers, but they should all do the same. So, go ahead and download a browser that looks good enough for you (I suggest Chrome because it is incredibly fast).


----------



## nutella (May 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Because I've been using it for years and all the sites I visit on a regular basis such as here are saved in my faves list. Now it's just for the convenience of having everything one click away. I might switch over to a new system soon when I get my new laptop though since my faves list will be gone anyway.


Umm... You do know that most good, even decent browsers, allow you to import your bookmarks from IE. Heck, even when I switched to Linux the other day, it gave me the option to import my bookmarks from my Windows 7 partition.

On that note, I can't really give an accurate number, because I use 5 different computers, two of which have multiple operating systems and all have multiple web browsers (Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Orca; it just depends on how I feel)


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2010)

Only 202 times.
Probably because I update my Firefox a lot, it probably deletes the cache then.


----------



## The Ey Man (May 9, 2010)

I'm guessing only around 50-100 times.
I don't use FireFox so I can't check actually. I'll try to improve it though


----------



## Edgedancer (May 9, 2010)

I only have 8603 though it should be close to 100,000 if my cache was not erased every once-in-a-while.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

Since I keep reformatting and shit, 810 times.
And I only keep history for two days and I clear my cache every day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

67,759 times on my main home computer, about 6,000 something on my laptop.

I LOVE MASHING THE REFRESH BUTTON.

EDIT: I also system restored on Christmas last year so anything before that doesn't count either.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2010)

Since I use 2 different browsers on my PC and I use a laptop too, the number is greatly inaccurate.

But 14,269 times of desktop firefox.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 9, 2010)

5.781 times


----------



## ericling (May 9, 2010)

I just format my computer.
I believe I visited GBATEMP at least 8k times
Now it recorded 3915 times


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2010)

How do I check on chrome?


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

so im in the lead at,m LOL


----------



## Slyakin (May 9, 2010)

I can't say for sure, because I clear cookies and stuff like that.


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2010)

It says 29,036 times here, but I know it's been more times than that.  I do clear out the history every once in a while, but I haven't done it in a while. Looks like it's about time to do a cleanup again.


----------



## basher11 (May 9, 2010)

too many to count. and i clean up my history always... so..


----------



## iFish (May 9, 2010)

*7,456*

But just recently i switched to FireFox, before i was using Internet Explorer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, that is a lot of views

EDIT: that is on my school/..... laptop.
my mac does not count


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

No need for EoF. Like tj said, maybe Polls.

58,456 times, but I'm not sure if it's remembered every time or not.

I've only had this computer since the end of January. I don't use the other computer now; I checked it and it was blank. D:


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 9, 2010)

Mine just says "You first visited this site on May 8th, 2010"

That's pretty sad thar~


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2010)

private browse so i dont have a number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but lets see. ive been a member for about 2 and a half years. 912.5 days. and im guessing a check the temp anywhere from 0-5 times a day. So somewhere in the ten thousands.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> private browse so i dont have a number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visiting the temp means clicking an any link that links to a temp page, so let's say you go to the homepage, click on a release, go to the last page of replies for that release and post a comment, that means you already 'visited' the temp 4 times. I presume you do more than just look at one topic per day, so this should be more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do you use private browsing actually? I only use it for prawn


----------



## ninchya (May 9, 2010)

I visit like 24/7 but on google chrome so i dont know XD


----------



## Issac (May 9, 2010)

it's around 2,500 now... but it must be more since I've had this computer less than a year. and been a member of the temp for over 6 years now i think


----------



## xalphax (May 9, 2010)

6.186 times

But I have reinstalled my OS countless times since registering. Nothing like a freshly installed OS!


----------



## DarkWay (May 9, 2010)

2,681 but I leave pages open ALL the time and clear out history, cookies e.t.c. every now and again so it's proably alot more than that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> 6.186 times
> 
> But I have reinstalled my OS countless times since registering. Nothing like a freshly installed OS!


lol wat, why would you do that?


----------



## Danny600kill (May 9, 2010)

I come here like everyday but I use chrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still rules though


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg well in that case im guessing im nearing a million. Im on here fokton. 

I private browse and delete stuff so that way it deletes my saved passwords. If i dont do that, d bags here at college get on facebook and post embarrassing stuff, as well as dick with my browsers, change my backgrounds, and delete my bookmarks.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 9, 2010)

14,702

Probably more if I didn't clear out my cookies from time to time


----------



## macgeek417 (May 9, 2010)

I cleared my cache 3 days ago so...

"543 times"


----------



## Aeladya (May 9, 2010)

12,345...that's freaking awesome!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks... I hope they stop acting so childish, I mean, I did stuff like that in 2nd grade...


----------



## Njrg (May 10, 2010)

Temp - 10000+
Scene - 15000+

Though I may quit Scene soon because someone I knew quit Scene for Temp and now all Scene has are a few regulars who are quiet now and a douchebag who doesn't stay banned.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

Actually, that last bit is true here too.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 10, 2010)

I've visited *4,266 times*. That's actually kinda underwhelming, as I thought it would be more. Oh well I can make it more lol


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 10, 2010)

Over 9.... wait.  can I plead the 5th again?


----------



## xalphax (May 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windows operating systems get messed up after some time, especially the registry.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2010)

*28.214 times*.

But I erased GBAtemp's from history and cookies accidentally sometime like a month ago.

Yeah, I'm a tempaholic


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2010)

146 times since I got home from school, but cleared my firefox this morning before I went, so it's a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 10, 2010)

Apparently today is my first day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this is my first time here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> *28.214 times*.
> Here, the full stop specifies decimals.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to make an introduction and make sure you've read the rules!








Gone up to 59,376 now.


----------



## GentleFist (May 10, 2010)

i dont have a web history or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i dont save passwords either and i also had several new windows installs and computers hmm...


----------



## .Chris (May 10, 2010)

does refreshing count?

without refreshing ive....



visited more than 30,000 times at the least. and im not lying


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 10, 2010)

aparently none ¬_¬


----------



## Elritha (May 11, 2010)

25,861 times. Though I've probably cleared my web history and cookies at some stage.


----------



## logical thinker (May 11, 2010)

I use Opera, so I don't know. Prolly over 9000! Only because there are some persons (specially one) who I like to chat with.


----------



## mrfatso (May 11, 2010)

surprisingly, just 1,341 times

and i thought i hit over 3 thousand by now :\

I blame clearing cache for that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: 0 time here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi guys, i just spam 4,462 post within 1 visit, beat that


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

Slight bump, but the number is now 66,268.


----------



## Fluto (May 24, 2010)

over 5,000 since  i change computers and use different browsers


----------



## weiHe (May 24, 2010)

Mine says 240 times.
And i just cleaned my cookies last week...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Meh I cant say for sure


----------



## mameks (May 24, 2010)

Considering I wipe cookies and temporary files from my firefox like, every month: 625. as of 2/3 weeks ago... ¬_¬


----------



## emigre (May 24, 2010)

22,182 

Oh my God...


----------



## soulfire (May 24, 2010)

all the people that say my cach is cleared or deleted are people that watch pron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i visit like 2 times a day


----------



## pitman (May 24, 2010)

Every second, every minute, every hour. In the wind, in the rain, in the sun. Every day and in every way.


----------



## mameks (May 24, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> all the people that say my cach is cleared or deleted are people that watch pron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 24, 2010)

I visited the temp 34.291 times.


----------



## alphanemisis (May 24, 2010)

i honestly couldnt tell you... i have been a patron for a few years...   but lately i visit on my lunch hour at work so at least 5 times a week...  answer all messages, check posts...  reply...   make comments to posts etc...

i agree with potticus... i need a life!  this is like my new facebook...   im glad i quit it i was so addicted...   id spend hours...  mess with this farm, then that app... etc....   this is much better...  take care of everything on my lunch... and im free to get on with the rest of my life.


----------



## WiiThoko (May 24, 2010)

Well, since I always use Incognito/Private Browsing (I'm not really allowed on the internet besides for school stuff xD) I can't really check...


----------



## redact (May 24, 2010)

um... at least 40 times a day and almost every day of the 3 years i have been stuck here


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

I have visited 6,383 times.

EDIT: Please note that I use more than one PC.


----------

